# OT > Offtopic >  Aluetieteen kenttäkurssin tutkimus trollikoista

## wilei

Hei!

Olemme neljän hengen opiskelijaryhmä ja opiskelemme Helsingin yliopistossa aluetiedettä. Kenttäkurssilla tutkimme trollikoita eli johdinautoja ja keräämmekin nyt (kevyellä) kyselyllä mielipiteitä ja ajatuksia aiheesta ja kaipaamme kyselyymme vastaajia  :Smile: 

Kysely löytyy osoitteesta:
https://elomake.helsinki.fi/lomakkeet/16258/lomake.html

Kurssimme kestää vain tämän viikon (vko 21) ja siksi vastauksia toivommekin pikaisesti, torstai aamuun klo 9 mennessä. Tuon jälkeen aloitamme tulosten tarkastelun.


Viestin välitti ryhmän jäsen  :Smile:  

-Ville Heimonen  (email:  etunimi.sukunimi (at) helsinki.fi)

----------

